# Gaggia Classic problem



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

Following advice from this forum i bought a reconditioned classic from gaggiamanualservice on this forum.

Arrived yesterday and im having problems with it.

While i wait on a reply from Mark i wonder if anyone could help me in the meantime?

After allowing the machine to heat up for 5-6 minutes i attached the portafilter with an empty basket and switched on the pump...and practically no water comes out..takes about 20 seconds and then im only getting dribbles.

I waited a bit longer and tried with a single basket of coffee and it takes about 30 seconds for any coffee to come out, and then its just a few dribbles and it stops again (although the pump is still going) While its doing this theres water dripping out the pipe on the left side?

I've tried what the instruction manual says about releasing the steam valve and switching both the pump and steamer on - water comes out in a stream from the steam wand...but it didnt fix the issue above

Any ideas anyone? really frustrating as i was looking forward to using it


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you prime the machine?

open the steam valve, put a jug under the steam wand and start the pump. Once a constant jet of water comes out stop the pump and close the steam valve. Everything should work properly then.

Andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry didn't read your post properly. you did that already. But do as I've said but don't switch the steam button on. You can't prime your machine with steam, at least I never have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply - just tried what you said and the result is the same







looks like im giong to have to leave it, all im doing is wasting coffee and making a mess now! gutted


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't bother using any coffee until you get a nice steady stream of water from the shower screen.

Mark has a good reputation, I'm sure he would have tested the machine before sending it to you. Seems odd it's not functioning correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5thelement (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, looks like i'll need to send it back unfortunately - it's possibly been damaged in transit - despite it being packed well.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry about the trouble, was working great before i packed, royal mail are generally very good, i only had one transit issue prior to this.

regards and apologies mark


----------

